# TUTORIAL [REQUISITION] for EXT4 Conversion on FP1H Tweak/Stock



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello Ya'll,
I have recently posted a question regarding this topic somewhat and got some good answers, but would like to ask the community for some help/input on just how to do a complete EXT4 conversion on FP1. Here's what I have tried....

1. ODIN stock EP4D, upgraded to FP1
2. Tried EXT4 Formatter (found in XDA)- equaled _brick_
3. Same as Step 1, then CWM flashed imoseyon's kernel found here for a voodoo lag fix conversion- worked but CWM'd FP1 Stock kernel, nothing just stayed on the "Samsung" logo.

So basically what I found out is that EXT4 will only work on FP1 (at least I could get it booting properly, might work theoretically but it didn't for me), if I used imnuts kernel or imoseyons kernel. FP1 kernel did not boot. The reason I would like EXT4 is because of read/write speed (to me I have seen a dramatic difference in the overall operation, possibly the apps I am using as opposed to RFS) without losing WIFI capability. If someone has knowledge on just how to convert and stay on FP1 Stock kernel, I would appreciate it- I'm sure someone else out there would benefit from it as well. Thanks in advance,


----------



## tezjet (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't use Ext4 on stock kernel. Until repacked or built from source kernels are produced, you are stuck with RFS.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

FYI, there is a community compiled FP1 PBJ, but we aren't linking to it because it isn't official. Poke around XDA and you should find some reference to it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You can't flash just the ext4 formatter as it formats everything. If you flash it and reboot, you have no OS to boot up. You need to flash the formatter, followed by a ROM and a kernel that also supports ext4.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... I will check xda and hopefully we can see a repacked kernel soon....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

